# Loud clicking from engine only when i switch it off for a few seconds



## Jaywillz (12 mo ago)

Hello
I have a 2015 X1 2.0 X-drive. A loud clicking happens when i turn my car off or when stationery and the start/stop kicks in. There are no lights on my dash at all. 

The clicking only lasts about 3 seconds from when the ignition turns off.

Any idea what this could be? If so is there a youtube video i can compare too and a fix??

thanks


----------

